# Teichreinigung



## Förbauer (15. Apr. 2012)

Hallo und Grüß Gott aus Oberfranken

Ich bin neu hier und hätte mal ein paar Fragen zum Thema Teich säubern.

Es geht um folgendes; wir haben uns im nov.11 ein Huas gekauft zu dem unteranderem ein Gartenteich gehört. ich habe nicht vor dort Fische ein zusetzten sonder möchte ihn so natürlich wie möglich lassen.  Gebaut wurde er mit Teichfolie ist ca. 4m lang und 3m breit sowie ca.3m an der tiefsten stelle. Im prinzip geht es mir um folgendes ich habe dort __ Schilfrohr und Seerosen drin mein Wasserwert scheint mehr als in Ornung zu sein da ich auch __ Molche ( unteranderm Bergmolche drin hab und libellenlarven. Bei den __ libellen sind letztes jahr viele geschlüpft und es sind auch wieder liebellen da gewesen um eier ab zulegen.
Da ich nun vorhatte das alte verdorte __ Schilf ab zuschneiden und altes Laub aus dem wasser zu fischen frag ich euch ob ich das machen kann oder ob ich dadurch gefahr laufe das meine molche ausziehen und ich die libelleneier (larven) beschädige. ich weis das beide Arten unter naturschutz stehen und ich mich glücklich schätzen kann diese Tiere in meinem Teich zu haben. Nur zum Thema sauber machen streiten sich unsere Ortsansässigen Gartenfachleute.
was sagt ihr dazu ? So lassen wie es ist als biptop? ( mit teilweise sauerstoff zufuhr durch wasserfall) oder saubermachen? algenprobleme habe ich so gut wie keine 

Gruß aus Förbau Matze


----------



## Vechtaraner (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Hallo,
wenn keine Probleme mit Algen vorhanden und der Teich nicht verlandet,würde ich nichts daran ändern.In Zukunft vielleicht im Herbst oder Frühjahr das __ Schilf  oberhalb der Wasserfläche abschneiden.
Ansonsten;never change a running system

Gruß Vechtaraner

PS: bin kein Teichprofi  mag sein andere haben eine gegenteilige Meinung


----------



## jolantha (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Hallo Matze,
:Willkommen2
Ich würde das alte __ Schilf abschneiden, Blätter und altes Laub rausfischen, am Rand erst einmal liegen lassen, damit sich das Kleingetier wieder ins Wasser retten kann, und dann erst einmal abwarten, wie sich der Teich weiter entwickelt.


----------



## Joerg (15. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Hallo Matze,
Willkommen.

Ich denke auch das alte __ Schilf anzuschneiden und das Laub rauszuholen sollte kein großer Eingriff sein.
Falls du beim rausholen nicht allzu gründlich vorgehst, bleibt noch genügend drin, damit sich die __ Molche wohlfühlen.


----------



## Gartenteich24 (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Ich denke auch so lange du alles in einem anständigen Maß machst sollte da nichts falsch laufen. Man darf es halt nicht übertreiben. Also etwas "bereinigen", dann beobachten und ggf. einfach noch mal nach schneiden. Aber lieber etwas zu wenig als direkt alles weg!


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Hallo Matze,

Das __ Schilf kannst Du ruhig abschneiden und das alte Laub entfernen,
mehr würde ich aber definitv nicht machen.
Stell doch einfach mal ein Foto ein, dass man sich besser ein Bild davon machen kann.

LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Servus Matze

Herzlich Willkommen

Es wurde ja schon alles geschrieben ...

Nur beim Laub entfernen hab ich ein bisserl Bauchweh ...

Wenn es denn unbedingt sein muß, dann sehr behutsam mit nicht zu starkem aufwühlen ...

Durch starkes aufwühlen wird viel Schmodder freigesetzt der sehr nitrathältig ist und gebunden am Grund gelegen ist.
Eventueller Algenwuchs, solange die "Höheren" Pflanzen erst in die Gänge kommen, wäre die Folge.
Auch die vielen Insektenlarven, es gibt nicht nur Libellenlarven, verlieren Ihre Verstecke und werden vermutlich dadurch zu Opfern.

Ist da soviel Laub in den Teich gefallen 

Liegt der Teich unter oder in unmittelbarer Nähe zu Bäumen 

Ein Foto wäre sicher nicht schlecht um sich einen Überblick zu verschaffen ...


----------



## StefanBO (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Hallo,


Förbauer schrieb:


> ich habe nicht vor dort Fische ein zusetzten sonder möchte ihn so natürlich wie möglich lassen.
> [...]
> __ Molche ( unteranderm Bergmolche drin hab und libellenlarven. Bei den __ libellen sind letztes jahr viele geschlüpft und es sind auch wieder liebellen da gewesen um eier ab zulegen.
> [...]
> ...


Zunächst mal, wenn/da schon Experten unterschiedliche Meinungen haben, wirst du hier auch kaum mehr als eine Meinungssammlung nach dem Motto "so mache ich es" finden.

Mit deinem Wunsch, ohne Fische auszukommen und so natürlich wie möglich zu gestalten, bist du hier in der Minderheit; da wäre die Frage eventuell besser bei den naturnahen Teichen aufgehoben.

Jede "Aufräummaßnahme" hat ihre Auswirkungen.

Speziell (einzelne) Libellenarten wirst du durch Eingriffe immer schädigen, abhängig von deren Fortpflanzungsstrategien. Die einheimischen Arten überwintern je zur Hälfte als Larve bzw. als Ei.

Wenn es dir wirklich um "so natürlich wie möglich" geht, solltest du ohne besonderen Grund auch keine bis sehr wenig "Aufräumarbeiten" durchführen, deren Folgen aufgrund ihrer Wechselwirkungen selbst von Fachleuten selten vorhersagbar sind.

Wobei auch klar sein sollte, dass sich eine Bewertung als "positiv" oder "negativ" oft nur auf einzelne Arten bezieht, da deren Ansprüche meist unterschiedlich bis gegensätzlich sind.

So, wie es jetzt ist, passt es für die vorhandenen Arten; (einige) Libellenarten kommen zum Schlüpfen! Durch Eingriffe wirst du sicherlich nicht gleich alle vernichten oder verscheuchen, und selbst wenn, werden in den meisten Fällen auch wieder neue Tiere zuwandern, wenn sie sich im Teich nicht (ausreichend) vermehren können, so dass der optische Biotopeindruck erhalten bleibt. Das wird dir aufgrund deiner Ansprüche aber vermutlich nicht reichen.

Ich würde bei deinen Vorgaben also so wenig wie möglich machen, und keinerlei großflächige/"gründliche" Reinigungsarbeiten.


----------



## Förbauer (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Vielen lieben dank für die hilfreichen antworten.
Hab mich jetzt dazu entschieden nur das __ schilf weg zu schneiden  zumindest bis zur wasseroberfläche. Laub kam eigentlich mehr durch stürme und wind in den teich und hat sich dann abgesetzt.
Foto bekommt ihr noch versprochen.


----------



## Förbauer (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*



 
Weis jetzt nicht ob funktionier da ich im moment alles vom handy  aus mache. In meinem fotoalbum sind mehr bilder. Gebt mal bitte bescheidob es geklappt hat danke


----------



## stuffi (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

also ich kann es leider nicht erkennen...


----------



## Digicat (16. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Servus Matze

Leider hat das mit den Bildern nicht funktioniert ...

Deine Entscheidung ist 

Hast du __ Binsen im Teich oder Pflanzen mit Stengeln 

Libellenlarven klettern zur Umwandlung zu __ Libellen an Stengeln oder schlanken Blättern hoch ...

Falls nicht würde ich nicht alle Halme des Schilfes schneiden, sondern schneide einige nicht so tief ab, 50cm sollten genügen. 
Höher klettern die Larven bestimmt nicht ...
Petra (Pema) hat mal so eine Umwandlung bildlich festgehalten


----------



## Förbauer (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Sorry. Irgendwie bin ich zu doof hier bilder rein zu stellen. gibts nee möglichkeit hier die bilder automatisch anzupassen oder mit welchem Programm änder ihr die bildgröße?


----------



## katja (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

ich bekam das hier http://www.freeware.de/download/mihov-image-resizer_2545.html empfohlen, funktioniert sehr gut


----------



## Förbauer (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Neuer Versuch


----------



## Förbauer (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

OK Scheint diesmal funktioniert zu haben


----------



## Patrick K (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Hallo Matze 
erstmal :willkommen
Bist du dir sicher ,bei deinen Angaben zur Teichtiefe 3meter tiefe,  bei diesen aussenmaßen .
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Förbauer (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Hab noch nicht genau nachgemeßen werd das noch tun. Auf jedenfall über zwei meter


----------



## katja (21. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

wo und wie endet denn die folie am rand? thema kapillarsperre....

im uferbereich würde ich auf jeden fall einen kleinen umbau vornehmen, zum einen um die folie zu verstecken und zu schützen, zum anderen um eine klare trennung von teich und wiese zu bekommen. so würdest du auch einen höheren wasserstand haben und es würde dir nicht mehr jede menge nährstoffe mit dem regen reinspülen. so sieht es doch sehr abschüssig aus.


----------



## Förbauer (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Also wie gesagt wir haben uns das Haus erst im nov 2010 gekauft und  das ganze letzte Jahr damit verbracht es zu renovieren. Dann kam das Grundstück drann und nach der terasse der Teich. deswegen kann ich noch keine Fragen weiter beantworten. Da ich ihn eigentlich so lassen möchte wie er ist, auf grund der Bewohner die drin sind, Habe ich keine Umbaumaßnahmen weiter beschloßen. Fische sollen wie gesagt ja keine rein also reichet die wassertiefe. und der regen kommt rechts vom Teich hab bisher auch net bemerkt das der viel Nährstoffe reinspühlt.
Ich weis wie gesagt nur das der Teich aus Folie ist ,den Wasserzulauf (Sauerstoff) über nee Pumpe bekommt.
Seerosen und __ Schilf drin sind und eine ander art die ich noch nicht deviniert habe schaut aus wie nee wasserkaktee.
Und das sich __ molche und liebellen scheinbar wohlfühlen

Möchte euch aber an der stelle mal eimn Kompliment machen ihr seid wirklich ein super Forum fühl mich richtig wohl bei euch . 
Und ich möchte mich für die Tolle aufnahme bei euch bedanken


----------



## katja (22. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

guten morgen 

für einen reines biotop, also pflanzenteich mit allem, was freiwillig kommt und sich wohlfühlt, kannst du dir die pumpe (und somit stromkosten) sparen. 

am rand ein paar korrekturen vorzunehmen, dürfte die bewohner nicht stören 

ich stelle mir, gerade in warmen zeiten mit wenig niederschlag, nur vor, dass das gras, was dir ringsum reinwuchert, ganz ordentlich den wasserstand runtersäuft :?
und die nackte folie wird durch uv-einstrahlung und eis im winter schnell brüchig.
du siehst, ich meins nur gut 

noch eins:  die nährstoffe sieht man ganz schlecht, die verstecken sich im regenwasser, das über die wiese in den teich tröpfelt


----------



## Förbauer (23. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

@Katja
Ich weiß doch das ihr es alle nur gut meint. Nur denke ich auch das sich die letzten weis nicht wieviel jahre niemand um den Teich gekümmert hat geschweige sich um die folie. Werd mal sehen was ich im ausenbereich machen läst. Und keine sorge ich weiß wieviel so eine folie aushalten muss daim praktiker arbeite und mit solchen material täglich zu tun habe.


----------



## Patrick K (24. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichreinigung*

Ihr macht euch viel, zuviele Sorgen,es geht do auch anders:evil
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35273
Gruss Patrick


----------

